# Questions about the Hedgerow Hunter & Pocket Fork Hunter



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey y'all,

I have a core coming from Matt Redding in the UK. I was interested in a narrower PFH (not sure if that is the correct name.) than the HH.

What I want to know is... have any of you got any of his frames? There is not info on the specs that I can find. I dig his work and I am aware that GZK is selling MR frames and that Adam has a piece on Matt in Slingshot World.

Thanks in advance, slingers.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Pickle Fork Hunter? Isn'y that like a gapped PFS?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Never heard of them ? Might need to check with the facebook group or the man himself . :iono:


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

Not mine but here is an example of a PFH owned by Gernot Muller and shared on his Instagram. He has quite a few beautiful HH and PFH frames along with many others - all beautiful eye candy/slingshot porn, some quite jaw dropping. Check out his feed if you are interested. Just search "Gernot Muller" or "Gernot Slingshots", his feed is dedicated to slingshots and spyderco knives.

The PFH is more a gapper I think. Matt Redding's cores seem to have wide fork tips and I think that's been said to be good for adjustments in different seasons. Changing the position of the bands can alter elevations to adjust for colder weather using your usual rubber and bandsets... or so I hear though I have not experimented since it's hot all year round where I am!

Let us know how you like it if you do get hold of one!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yes. The PFH is a gapper.

Thanks all. I got hold of Matt Redding on Fb. And yes, it was Gernot Muller's pics and Adam R.'s Slingshot World article that introduced to me.

Of course, GZK is selling the Hedgerow Hunter now. Looks awesome. I like low and wide forks, but my pockets don't. So a gapper version is just what the doctor ordered.

I will definitely share what I find out.

Urbanshooter,
Did you recently do a build or design. My memory is wonky at best of times... but seems like I saw one of yours and it was similar to this... a gapper, too?

PS- I looked it up. It was 2 frames. The Snap Jaw Turtle and the Gerkin Gapper.


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

@MakoPat - You may be thinking of Slingnerd's recent one? He built a beautifully elegant gherkin gapper out of curly maple and padouk ...and made a very basic design look friggin gorgeous. I am working on something else right now, they been working out okay and I'll share the builds once they're done.

I went seeking out HH and PFH too after seeing them. There is a certain retro-elegance to them that I really like. That GZK one is downsized apparently. I seem to be unable to buy anything off the transaction platform GZK uses because I don't have an FB account. I have tried contacting that dude before but he was unresponsive despite several attempts. That was some time ago though and I don't know if they have fixed the problem because I haven't made any further attempt to buy from GZK.

But look what I found... something close enough (I think?), and a lot cheaper. Never sure if I want to drop the cash just to try something and Aliexpress usually has a cheaper alternative to satisfy my curiosity... I confess I already have one on the way...

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/Slingshot-Hunting-Catapult-rubber-band-Stainless-Steel-Outdoor-Shooting-Game-High-Quality-Slingshots-Accept-customization/32894015350.html?spm=a2g0s.9042311.0.0.7dbf4c4dL6EDC6


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yeah, that is what I eas trying to remember. Apologies, Slingnerd.

@Urban, I can't wait to see what you got working.

I ordered two core directly from Matt Redding... just over $19 each shipped from tye UK. I have a hard time trusting Aliexpress. I also like to go to the source when I can afford it.

Pics when I get 'em working.


----------



## joeroberts.jr27 (Nov 13, 2017)

This is a hh









Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter (Aug 23, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> Yeah, that is what I eas trying to remember. Apologies, Slingnerd.
> 
> @Urban, I can't wait to see what you got working.
> 
> ...


wow... i didn't realise the cores were such good value. No need to order from Aliexpress then! Looking forward to seeing what yoy do with those cores.


----------

